# ibuprofen: Feminax and Mefanmic acid for period pains



## pixy9 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi there,

I was wondering if anybody new anything about ibuprofen: Feminax and Mefanmic acid for period pains and there relation to infertility.  I suffer from bad period pains since i came of the pill in 2009 and my doctor precribed me Mefanmic acid. I have recently read an article saying that it can effect fertility. I cant believe I have been trying to concieve for nearly 3 years and my doctor has been giving me this for atleast two years.

I wonder if anybody can shed any light on the above drugs..

thanks for reading

nicola


----------



## keenbean (May 11, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I hope there's no truth to this as I've been on mefenamic acid for period pain for years and years and have been TTC 11 months. I would also be interested to know if anyone has any info on this. X


----------



## pixy9 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi keenbean I Googled it and the drug authority body mhra do say that if your ttc you shld not take mefenmic acid. I'm going to call my doctor and ask her why she gave me this when she knows we have fertility problems.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

NSAID drugs affect prostaglandin synthesis. These are natural substances in the body that are involved in controlling aspects of many body functions, including ovulation. They can in rare instances delay ovulation. Use should be re evaluated in women with fertility issues in case these may be a contributing factor.


Need to stress this is not common however. Millions of women use NSAIDs regularly to control AF and other pain. Millions of women still fall pregnant at the drop of a hat when using these medicines.


----------

